# Private health care insurance Dubai



## micoshis (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I am new in the forum and cant find anything about private health care insurance in Dubai.

My wife is due in November and I will be moving there as a project manager as soon as permits and the like are processed. Aside from the rest, the company is offering health care coverage for me there, but not for my wife. 

She will be giving birth here in Spain to take advantage of our local package and then she will join me in Dubai 

My question is: 

Can anybody please tell me how much an average private health care package cost for my wife and the new born in Dubai?

Thanks in advance for replies,


Juan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will need to speak to me about this on a professional basis. (I am an independent financial adviser)

I cannot give you costs without some info. Ages, level of cover (basic, intermediate, comprehensive), currency of plan (Sterling, UD Dollars or Euros) and whether the plan is to include or exclude the US (including it is much more expensive).

Please feel free to PM me.




-


----------



## micoshis (Jun 8, 2008)

*Health care Dubai*



Elphaba said:


> You will need to speak to me about this on a professional basis. (I am an independent financial adviser)
> 
> I cannot give you costs without some info. Ages, level of cover (basic, intermediate, comprehensive), currency of plan (Sterling, UD Dollars or Euros) and whether the plan is to include or exclude the US (including it is much more expensive).
> 
> ...



Dear Elphaba:

Thanks for your prompt reply.

My wife is 34, born in October 11th 1974, and I am considering for her and for my November-2008 new born  a comprehensive heath care plan, for which I would like to know what it really covers. I am interested in the same coverage we have here in Spain, that is every possible treatment, studies and tests, checkups, inpatient, intensive care, vaccination etc, except of course, medicine. 

Private health care is pretty much affordable here. For only €50 per month, we have all that under coverage with Cisne aseguradora. Other companies, the most expensive ones, would not charge more than €72 a month at the most.

As to the currency, euros is OK. We will be living in Dubai, so US is excluded, but our plan will need to cover travelling, I mean possible accidents or events during vacation outside Dubai, Europe, Africa, Asia and South America. US won’t be a possible destination.

Another option we are considering is giving birth there, in which case our Spanish company would reimburse the 80 % of the delivery. Anyway, we would still purchase a health care plan for her and my new born.

Thank you very much again, Elphaba. 

Juan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Juan

In brief, for quality cover worldwide, excluding the US the costs will vary from 127 to 176 Euros per month. For a child ages up to 17 years the cost will be from 79 to 111 per month.

Cheaper plans are available, but with restricted benefits. Medical cover here is never cheap but the plans I deal with provide the best available cover, including emergency evacuation and repartiation, loal ambulance, nursing at home, hospital cash benefit as well as the usual inpatient and out-patient cover. 

Even though these plans exclude the US, you would still be covered for non-elective, i.e. emergency, cover whilst on holidays.

I'll drop you a PM with my work email address, so you can contact me for full details.


-


----------

